# Perfect albums



## tkern (Nov 15, 2011)

What do you think are perfect albums from beginning to end? Not necessarily your favorite bands, just great albums that flow from one song to the next.
Mine:

Pink Floyd: Dark side of the moon.
Tool: Aenima
Neutral Milk Hotel: Aeroplane over the sea
Radiohead: OK Computer


----------



## tkern (Nov 15, 2011)

Beach Boys: Pet Sounds


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 15, 2011)

Dream Theater: Train of Thought
Killswitch Engage: Alive or Just Breathing
Maroon 5: Songs about Jane(album is *ahem* _paced_ spot on)
Every album ever by MeWithoutYou.


----------



## tkern (Nov 15, 2011)

Dream theater: Metropolis


----------



## Hattorichop (Nov 15, 2011)

Modest Mouse: The Moon and Antarticia


----------



## Kyle (Nov 15, 2011)

The Weakerthans- Reconstruction Site


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 16, 2011)

swervedriver "mezcal head"


----------



## geezr (Nov 16, 2011)

tkern said:


> What do you think are perfect albums from beginning to end? Not necessarily your favorite bands, just great albums that flow from one song to the next.



Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Ring Cycle) / Sir Georg Solti and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Original Decca LP set :thumbsup:


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 16, 2011)

Love the Tool reference, that title track is my favorite from them. Surprised by the two dream theatre references, guess I have to go back and listen to them again. Liked them back in the day, but remember them as kind of the peak of synthesized music.


----------



## cnochef (Nov 16, 2011)

In no particular order, here are my favorites for listening beginning to end:

Pink Floyd-The Wall
Led Zeppelin-I, II and IV
The Who-Who's Next
AC/DC-Back in Black
Metallica-And Justice for All
Meatloaf-Bat out of Hell
Rush-Moving Pictures
Bruce Springsteen-Born to Run
Willie Nelson-Stardust
The Rolling Stones-Let it Bleed
Iron Maiden-Number of the Beast
The Beatles-Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band
Lynyrd Skynyrd-Second Helping
Boston-Boston
The Band-The Band
The Clash-London Calling
Muddy Waters-Hard Again
Ozzy Osbourne-Blizzard of Ozz

I did not include any "greatest hits" albums, that would be too easy.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 16, 2011)

About 4 Beatles albums, Paul's Boutique (Beastie Boys), Low End Theory (Tribe Called Quest), Blue Album (Weezer), Back in Black (AC/DC), Illinois (Sufjan Stevens), Blood Sugar Sex Magik (Red Hot Chili Peppers), Pack Up The Cats (Local H), Peace Love Death Metal (Eagles of Death Metal), (What's The Story) Morning Glory (Oasis), Funkentelechy vs. the Placebo Syndrome (Parliament), Funeral (Arcade Fire), 3:16 (Murs & 9th Wonder), Disraeli Gears (Cream), Black on Both Sides (Mos Def), Antics (Interpol), The Bake Sale (The Cool Kids), Rage Against the Machine (RATM, obviously), Rubber Factory (The Black Keys), Supreme Clientele (Ghostface), You're a Woman, I'm a Machine (Death From Above 1979), Donuts (J Dilla), Graduation (Kanye West), Black Holes and Revelations (Muse), Bizarre Ride II the Pharcyde (The Pharcyde), Presidents of the United States of America I (Presidents of the USA), Radical (Odd Future Wolf Gang Kill Them All), Songs for the Deaf (Queens of the Stoneage), Heavy Weather (Weather Report).

I love albums, I hardly ever listen to mixes or shuffled lists. I will listen to the same album over and over, sometimes for weeks, and then switch to another.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 16, 2011)

Operation Mind Crime, Queensriche
The Wall, Pink Floyd
Goes to Hell, Alice Cooper


----------



## ecchef (Nov 16, 2011)

Lots of votes for Floyd...mine is 'Wish You Were Here'. 
Joshua Tree - U2
Everywhere At Once - Plimsouls
Rain Dogs - Tom Waits (again)
Invitation - California Guitar Trio


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 16, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> Operation Mind Crime, Queensriche


 She's Sister Mary now, eyes as cold as iiiiIIIIICE!
He takes her once a week,
On the alter like a
Sac-Ri-FIIiiIIIIIIIIIice!!!!!!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 16, 2011)

I would agree with many listed here:

* Neutral Milk Hotel, Aeroplane over the sea
* Pink Floyd, The Wall
* AC/DC, Back in Black
* U2, Joshua Tree
* Sufjan Stevens, Illinois
* Meatloaf, Bat out of Hell

I would add
* Billy Joel, Glass Houses (first album as a kid for me)
* Nina Simone, Finest Hour
* Dave Carter & Tracy Grammer, Drum Hat Buddha
* Violent Femmes, self-titled debut
* O Brother Where Art Thou, soundtrack
* Son Volt, Trace
* White Stripes, Elephant
* (and for geezer) Brahms Double Concerto with yo-yo ma, isaac stern, and claudio abbado
* Bob Marley, Legend
* The Avett Brothers (x3), Emotionalism, Mignonette, and Gleam


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 16, 2011)

Chimaira: Chimaira
Machine Head: The Blackening
and best of all
Steel Panther: Feel The Steet


----------



## Kyle (Nov 16, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Rain Dogs - Tom Waits (again)



Great choice! My favorite Tom Waits record is a toss up between Rain Dogs and Mule Variations.


----------



## heirkb (Nov 16, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I love albums, I hardly ever listen to mixes or shuffled lists. I will listen to the same album over and over, sometimes for weeks, and then switch to another.



I really agree with this, but I gave in at some point. Once I realized that gigs were piling on gigs on my computer, it was either always have an external drive around for music or give up on the 20 album soul/R&B/funk/jazz discographies and download some anthologies instead. It still bugs me to miss out on the album experience, though, because great albums are usually composed in a certain way that you miss with mixes.

With that said...let me add Down to Earth by Stevie Wonder as one album that I think is just about perfect. There are others, but I can't think of them now. It's overload.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 16, 2011)

Golden Earring - Moontan

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 16, 2011)

Golden Earring - Moontan, Fully Naked Veronica Edition*, Last Blast of the Century*

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock
Agent Orange - When You Least Expect It
Bo Deans - Joe Dirt Car*
Drivin' N' Cryin' - Scarred But Smarter, Whisper Tames the Lion, Mystery Road
Exploding White Mice - Collateral Damage
Gun N Roses - Appetite for Destruction
The Gits - Evil Stig*
Kevn Kinney - MacDougal Blues, Flower and The Knife, Broken Hearts and Auto Parts
Cyndi Lauper - At Last
Local H -As Good As Dead
Lords of Acid - just about all of theirs
MC5 - Kick Out the Jams*
Mumford & Sons - Sigh No More
The Navigators - Dance and Sing
Pink Floyd - Animals
Psychotic Aztecs - Santa Sangre
Rammstein - Rosenrot
Replacements - Pleased to Meet Me
Sex Pistols - Never Mind the Bollocks
Social Distortion - Somewhere Between Heaven and Hell
The Commitments Soundtrack
Spiderbait - Tonight Tonight
Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense
Susan Tedeschi - Just Won't Burn
Tito & Tarantula - After Dark
The Tragically Hip - Up to Here
Roger Waters - Radio KAOS
Watershed - Three Chords and a Cloud of Dust*
Widespread Panic - Widespread Panic
Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction - Tattooed Beat Messiah, Hoodlum Thunder, My Life Story

-AJ

*Not sure if live albums count?


----------



## cnochef (Nov 17, 2011)

heirkb said:


> I really agree with this, but I gave in at some point. Once I realized that gigs were piling on gigs on my computer, it was either always have an external drive around for music or give up on the 20 album soul/R&B/funk/jazz discographies and download some anthologies instead. It still bugs me to miss out on the album experience, though, because great albums are usually composed in a certain way that you miss with mixes.
> 
> With that said...let me add Down to Earth by Stevie Wonder as one album that I think is just about perfect. There are others, but I can't think of them now. It's overload.



So true! Have you seen the documentary on the making of Bruce Springsteen's Darkness on the Edge of Town? You see how much the engineer and band agonized over just the order of songs on the album.


----------



## euphorbioid (Nov 17, 2011)

The Who: Tommy
Lucinda Williams: Car Wheels on a Gravel Road
The Doors: First Album


----------



## JMJones (Nov 17, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Ten
Guns and Roses- Appetite
Metallica- Black Album


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree with many of the albums noted already (Pearl Jam, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Bruce Springsteen), but would add Paul Simon's Graceland. I have listened to that album all the way through countless times since I was young.


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 18, 2011)

Adrian Belew - Twang bar King
Zappa - overnight sensation & '
Violent Femmes- self title
Zepplin -4


----------



## tkern (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter Gabriel-So
Zappa- Strictly Genteel
+1 on NMH-in the aeroplane over the sea


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 19, 2011)

Hot Tuna, by Hot Tuna


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 21, 2011)

OK, sometimes a significant period in your life has a "soundtrack" that has a very heavy impact on ones psyche. Given that, I still think that this is a very special album:
"Looking In", by the Savoy Brown Blues Band.


----------



## tkern (Dec 21, 2011)

In Liu of the holidays: Trans Siberian Orchestra-Christmas eve and other stories.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 22, 2011)

You guys have already mentioned a few of mine, so I will only list the ones that you missed:lol2:
Led Zeppelin, Physical Graffiti
Rolling Stones, Exile on Main Street and Get Your Ya Ya's Out
Beatles, Revolver (Revolution 9 prevents the listing of the white album as "perfect" LOL)
Jimi Hendrix, Axis; Bold as Love
Rush, All The World's A Stage.
Allman Brothers Band, At The Fillmore
Manassas, Manassas (arguably Stephen Stills at the height of his powers)
Fleetwood Mac, Then Play On (at least the Peter Green penned parts of it)
Genesis, The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
Aerosmith, Rocks (a candidate for the best American hard rock guitar album of all time)
ZZ Top, Tres Hombres. (that Little Old Band from Texas was ALWAYS at their best when they were singing about their misspent youth and much of that record was just that)
Peter Frampton, Frampton Comes Alive.
Van Halen, Van Halen. Boston's debut record may still be one of the best selling of all time, but this one kicked your front door in and took over your house for a year long kegger.
Richard Thompson, Rumour and Sigh, Shoot OUt the Lights (with ex-wife Linda on the second one)
Johnny Winter, Captured Live
John Hiatt, Slow Turning
Jethro Tull, Aqualung
Elton John, Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
and some odds choices considering the rest of my list
Glenn Gould, Goldberg Variations ( the 1982 version)
John Coltrane, My Favorite Things
Hank Williams, Luke the Drifter (a compilation, I know, but they didn't do albums when he was alive. A record that challenges even Closer by Joy Division for the title of "music to slash your wrists by" LOL)
Johnny Cash, At Folsom Prison.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 22, 2011)

Dang, I missed one of my faves.
The Toadies, Rubberneck. Can you tell that I live in Dallas at some point in the late 90's?


----------



## ecchef (Dec 22, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> OK, sometimes a significant period in your life has a "soundtrack" that has a very heavy impact on ones psyche. Given that, I still think that this is a very special album:
> "Looking In", by the Savoy Brown Blues Band.



Missing Foundation - 1933


----------



## jmforge (Dec 22, 2011)

Live albums count for sure!!!! Anyone who has not heard any of the AC/DC live albums (there are 4 or 5, I think, 3 or 4 total with Bon Scott and the big double record with Brian Johnson which may be one of the best recorded live albums ever) ) has missed out.


ajhuff said:


> Golden Earring - Moontan, Fully Naked Veronica Edition*, Last Blast of the Century*
> 
> AC/DC - Let There Be Rock
> Agent Orange - When You Least Expect It
> ...


----------



## jmforge (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad to see Skynyrd on somebody's list. Working for MCA may be my all time fave song by that band and Ed King's solo in that song is for sure one of my favorites. Quacking Strat from hell!!!!


cnochef said:


> In no particular order, here are my favorites for listening beginning to end:
> 
> Pink Floyd-The Wall
> Led Zeppelin-I, II and IV
> ...


----------



## tkern (Dec 22, 2011)

+1 on the Toadies Rubberneck being a great album. Aqualung too


----------



## Zeno (Dec 23, 2011)

Blonde on blonde :thumbsup:


----------



## tkern (May 28, 2012)

has anyone listened to Iron & Wine's last album "Kiss eachother clean"? really good.. sort of peter gabriel mixed w/ paul simon


----------



## Dusty (May 29, 2012)

Yep. It's really good, but the shepherds dog is my favourite.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 29, 2012)

Hmm this is a scratcher.

Concrete Blonde-Blood Letting
Steve Taylor-I predict 1990 (christian rock) 
Fleetwood Mac-Rumors
Carol Orff-Carmin Burana
L7-Bricks are Heavy
The Mission- Sound track(I don't think anything on there was from another album)
Type O Negative- Bloody Kisses
4 non Blondes-what's up

All I can think of atm.


----------



## Dusty (May 29, 2012)

Ok. Ones that I don't think have been mentioned are:

Sigur Ros - agaetis birjun
Broken bells - broken bells
Flaming lips - the soft bulletin
Girls - father, son, holy ghost
Dandy warhols - thirteen tales
Spiritualised - ladies and gentlemen we are floating in space

I'll add more when I think of them. 

It's nice to see neutral milk hotel getting so much love here.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 29, 2012)

This thread = :zombiegrave:


----------



## Crothcipt (May 29, 2012)

lol sorry:newhere:

Oh ya 4 non Blondes album was bigger, faster, stronger, more!!


----------



## RobinW (May 29, 2012)

cnochef said:


> In no particular order, here are my favorites for listening beginning to end:
> 
> Pink Floyd-The Wall
> Led Zeppelin-I, II and IV
> ...



Many of my favorites.
But the crown probably goes to Pink Floyd - The Wall


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 29, 2012)

RobinW said:


> Many of my favorites.
> But the crown probably goes to Pink Floyd - The Wall



+1 Absolutely one of the best. Roger Waters is touring The Wall this summer, and coming to my town. I really want to go, but the tix cost some serious knife $$$


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 6, 2012)

Gunner's Appetite for Destruction comes to mind


----------



## ecchef (Jun 6, 2012)

Martin Simpson - Cool & Unusual.
Brian Eno - Here Come The Warm Jets & Apollo
David Lindley & Hani Naser - Live in Tokyo


----------



## The Edge (Jun 6, 2012)

John Butler Trio - Live at Red Rocks
Fugees - The Score
Lauryn Hill - The Miseducation of Lauryn Hill
Maxwell - Maxwell's Urban Hang Suite
Michael Franti - Song From the Front Porch
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
Paolo Nutini - These Streets
Raphael Saadiq - The Way I See It
Solomon Burke - Don't Give Up On Me
Sublime - Sublime
Mos Def & Talib Kweli are Black Star - Black Star

Plus a lot of the other albums already listed.


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wilco - _Yankee Hotel Foxtrot_
Midnight Oil - _Red Sails In The Sunset_
Gorillaz - _Demon Days_
Beastie Boys - _Paul's Boutique_
Billy Bragg - _Life's A Riot Between The Wars_


----------



## Still-edo (Jun 6, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> Chimaira: Chimaira
> Machine Head: The Blackening
> and best of all
> Steel Panther: Feel The Steet



Haha! Steel Panther! I used to see Ralph the lead singer everywhere. Talk about a hard working man in show business.

My list ; 
Guns N Roses - Appetite for Destruction - It's like a movie sound track

Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime - It's like a movie without the video

Audioslave - Audioslave - It would make a good movie

Guns N Roses - Chinese Democracy - Axl Roses Biography soundtrack (I really like this album no matter what anyone says)

Jovi - Slippery when wet - Imagine a movie about Tommy and Gina


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 6, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails - Downward Spiral and Pretty Hate Machine

I love the other albums on the thread... but I love Nine Inch Nails to bits. :<


----------



## Twistington (Jun 6, 2012)

Raised Fist - Veil of Ignorance


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 6, 2012)

DMB - Groo Grux King. (just loved every song on this album)
Beatles - White Album. First album I ever bought. Must have been when I was 12ish heard it on the way back from a friends cottage and loved it. Cost me an absurd amount of money from HMV. Saved up weeks of pocket money. In my list of top 5 things I ever bought.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 7, 2012)

Warren Zevon - Excitable Boy
Don McLean - American Pie


----------



## Dusty (Jun 7, 2012)

Wilco - sky blue sky
+1 re: the white album!
Television - marquee moon
Blur - think tank
Klf - chill out.


----------



## SameGuy (Jun 7, 2012)

I *love* _Sky Blue Sky_ (and listened to it over and over for about six months when it was released) -- at one point I think I even called it "the DSoTM of the Naughties" -- but looking back and listening to both (over and over), _YHF_ is the better, more durable album.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 7, 2012)

You're probably right, I kicked myself for not putting anything by wilco down in my first post.


----------



## tkern (Aug 29, 2012)

Faith No More-Angel Dust


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 29, 2012)

Been listening to a perfect album lately. _Its all crazy! Its all false! Its all a dream! Its alright._ by mewithoutYou.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 29, 2012)

Miles Davis, Kind of Blue


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 29, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Miles Davis, Kind of Blue



Like your style


----------



## tkern (Aug 29, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Miles Davis, Kind of Blue



definitely. and Bitches Brew


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 29, 2012)

Anything from Dave Brubeck


----------



## tkern (Aug 29, 2012)

BT- this binary universe.

No one has ever made an album with this sort of detail to sound and wave forms.


----------



## Seth (Aug 29, 2012)

For the mainstream jazz folks you have to have some of the classics:

Kind of Blue, Miles
Jazz at the Plaza, Miles
Blue Seven, Sonny Rollins
Standards, Keith Jarrett
Bill Evans Trios

And I would do the Band, but the Avett Brothers?...like their stuff but not quite there yet. Just saying, don't flame me too much.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 29, 2012)

Not to mention Horace Sliver's Song for my Father.


----------



## tkern (Aug 29, 2012)

I walked into a men's grooming lounge the other day and Eric Johnson's "Cliffs of Dover" was playing. In my top 3 favorite songs of all time (along with peter gabriel's sledgehammer and kmfdm's juke joint jezebel) I think its the best guitar solo ever. Large words, I know, but it has the right amount of space and exactness between notes without sounding soulless.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 29, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Miles Davis, Kind of Blue



+1, I also like 'Sketches of Spain' very much. 

Stefan



Stefan


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 29, 2012)

Trying not to repeat anything, but I'm sure I'll miss on a couple...

Hendrix...with me anything, but I'll say Are You Experienced, Electric Ladyland and Axis Bold as Love
Led Zep...II is my favorite, but agree with all the others mentioned...but probably nothing later than Physical Graffitti
Stones Let it Bleed
The Band, The Band
Muddy Waters, Live
Johny Cash, Folsom Prison
Black Sabbath, Paranoid
Little Feat, Waiting for Columbus
Bob Marley, Legend
English Beat, Special Beat Service
Talk Talk, The Coulour of Spring
Allman Bros, Filmore East
Miles, Kind of Blue, Bitches Brew....I know those are repeats but worth repeating !
Sinatra, Live at the Sands
Coltrane, Blue Train, Giant Steps
Sonny Rollins, Tenor Madness, Saxophone Colossus
Stan Getz, Getx and Gilberto
Quincy Jones and Bill Cosby, Original jam sessions
Tord Gustavsen, Changing places


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 29, 2012)

Pixies-Doolittle
Sublime-40oz to Freedom
The Cure-Boys Don't Cry
Red Hot Chili Peppers-Bloodsugarsexmagik
Dr. Dre-The Chronic
ACDC-High Voltage
Beastie Boys-Paul's Boutique
Dee-Lite-Dewdrops in the Garden
Foo Fighters-Wasting Light
Violent Femmes-Violent Femmes
The Killers-Hot Fuss
Rage Against the Machine-Rage Against the Machine
Radiohead-OK Computer
Led Zeppelin II
Operation Ivy-Energy
Metallica-Master of Puppets
Iron Maiden-Piece of Mind
Gorillaz-Demon Days
ok I'll stop here, but I'm not done


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2012)

Rockpile - Seconds of pleasure

Steely Dan- Aja

Little Feat- Down on the farm

BB King- Lucille 

Clapton- Slowhand

Good Rats- Tasty


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 29, 2012)

Jim said:


> Rockpile - Seconds of pleasure
> 
> Steely Dan- Aja
> 
> ...



Nice additions!


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

I was going to say that about knerd's additions! Awesome choices all. _Paul's Boutique, BloodSugarSexMagik_ and _Demon Days_ are still in constant rotation on my iPod in the car.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 29, 2012)

Paul Oakenfold: Tranceport

Dieselboy: Dungeon Master

Ed Rush and Optical: Wormhole

Kool Keith as Dr. Octagon: Dr Octagyneacologist 

Kool Keith as Black Elvis: Black Elvis/Lost in Space

Kool Keith as Dr Dooom: First Come First Served


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 30, 2012)

Das Alte Werk
Deuter:Call of the Unknown
Steely Dan Countdown To Ecstasy
Led Kaapana & Bob Brozman;In The Saddle
Joni Mitchell;Court and Spark
Blind Faith
Bob Dylanat Garrett & Billy The Kid
Bob Dylan:Highway 61 Revisted
Dire Straits/Communique
The Pretenders:Learning To Crawl


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 30, 2012)

tkern said:


> BT- this binary universe.



Saw BT perform live in Portland about ten years ago. Pretty impressive.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 30, 2012)

Metalica And Justice for All
Alice Cooper Killers
AC/DC Back In Black


A stand by that I just can't seem to escape,

Cheap Trick Live at Buddakon (spelling) So many of their songs I love on that album just don't cut it on their studio albums LOL


----------



## Jim (Aug 30, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


>



I miss that guy!


----------



## mattrud (Aug 30, 2012)

Keith Jarret Koln Concert
Charles Mingus Ah um
Clifford Brown and Max Roach

+ on Miles Davis King of Blues


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 30, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> * Violent Femmes, self-titled debut
> * O Brother Where Art Thou, soundtrack
> * Bob Marley, Legend



+1



JMJones said:


> Pearl Jam - Ten



+1 Often forgoten, but amazing album. They kinda went off the rails after VS though.



RRLOVER said:


> Zappa - overnight sensation & '
> Violent Femmes- self title



+1000 on both of these. amazing, amazing albums.



Crothcipt said:


> 4 non Blondes-what's up



+1 Was so sorry they broke up, they had a really good vibe and Linda Perry had (has) an astonishingly powerful voice.



knyfeknerd said:


> Sublime-40oz to Freedom
> Metallica-Master of Puppets



Actually, both of Sublime's big release albums were amazing. Hard to choose between them. This is my favorite Metallica album though...

Also:

Shoukichi Kina, Peppermint Tea house (Okinawan Folk/Rock Fusion)
The Aquabats, The Return of the Aquabats (their first album...and one of the gems of 3rd wave ska).
The Dead Milkmen, Beelzebubba
Cake, Comfort Eagle

I'll stop there


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a fairly wide-ranging taste in music, at any given moment I can be listening to classic jazz, classic reggae, "alternative" from the 70s through the 90s, classic rock, current indie and alt-rock, classic hip-hop, or even bluegrass. Not a fan of any top-40 from any decade, nor country nor soul/R&B.

For jazz: _Kind of Blue, Something Else!, _and _A Love Supreme_ all come as close to perfection as can be.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 1, 2012)

I love many sound tracks from movies. They often have bands that I have never heard of, and get interested in. Many of them are cool mixes that I wouldn't buy the album that most of the music is on. some of them are:

Natural Born Killers
Rock star
The Lost Boys
Queen of the Damned
Fast and the Furious (the second disc)


----------



## skewed (Sep 2, 2012)

Tons of great albums. Good selection from everyone.

-Carol King _Tapestries_
-CSNY _Deja Vu_
-Prince _Sign o' the Times_
-Joanna Newsome _Ys_
-Don Caballero _American Don_
-Ryan Adams _Gold_
-Stevie Wonder _Innervisions_

Many more of course!


----------



## SameGuy (Sep 2, 2012)

Midnight Oil - _Red Sails In The Sunset_


----------



## Tatsuya (Sep 4, 2012)

Kenny Burrell - 'Round Midnight
Minus the Bear - Planet of Ice
Thunderbirds are Now! - Justamustache
No Knife - Riot for Romance!
Cursive - The Ugly Organ
The Fall of Troy - self-titled LP (the first take before they re-edited it)
Converge - Jane Doe
Band of Horses - Cease to Begin
Common - Resurrection
Keak da Sneak - Deified
UGK - Ridin' Dirty
Crustation - Bloom
Etro Anime - See the Sound
Interpol - Antics
Lemongrass - Windows
The Cure - Wish
Margot & the Nuclear So-and-So's - The Dust of Retreat


----------



## shankster (Sep 4, 2012)

Alice in Chains-Facelift
Bowie-The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust
Soundgarden-Superunknown
Tool-10,000 Days
Paul Weller-Modern Classics
Genesis-Lamb Lies Down
Zep-1 & 2
Roxy Music-1st album
Deep Purple-Machine Head
+ many others.....


----------

